# System tries to mount cdroms at boot :-/

## Loke

Hello,

When booting, my system tries to mount CD-ROMS at boot. Sounds rather strange dont u think? Suggestions on how to fix appreciated  :Smile: 

/etc/fstab:

/dev/hdf1 / ext3 defaults 1 1

none /dev/pts devpts mode=0620 0 0

none /dev/shm tmpfs defaults 0 0

/dev/hdf6 /home ext3 defaults 1 2

/dev/sr0 /mnt/cdrom user,fs=iso9660,ro,-- 0 0

/dev/sr1 /mnt/dvd user,fs=iso9660,ro,-- 0 0

/dev/sr2 /mnt/cdr user,fs=iso9660,ro,-- 0 0

/dev/sg3 /mnt/zip user,fs=vfat,--,umask=0,sync,codepage=850 0 0

/dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy user,fs=vfat,--,umask=0,sync,codepage=850 0 0

none /proc proc defaults 0 0

none /tmp tmpfs defaults 0 0

/dev/hdf7 /usr ext3 defaults 1 2

/dev/hdf8 /var ext3 defaults 1 2

/dev/hdf5 swap swap defaults 0 0

/dev/ataraid/disc0/part1        /c      ntfs     exec,dev,suid,ro,umask=0 1 2

/dev/ataraid/disc0/part5        /d      vfat     exec,dev,suid,rw,quiet,umask=0 1 2

/dev/ataraid/disc0/part6        /e      vfat     exec,dev,suid,rw,quiet,umask=0 1 2

----------

## Loke

It tries to mount floppy and zip too...

----------

## klieber

 *Loke wrote:*   

> When booting, my system tries to mount CD-ROMS at boot. Sounds rather strange dont u think? 

 

Nope -- that's exactly what it's supposed to do.  If you don't want cd-roms (or floppies or whatever) to mount at boot time, use the 'noauto' option in your fstab file.  man fstab for more information.

--kurt

----------

